# I've been procrastinating like crazy this semester...



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!

Me too.


----------



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

I feel your pain.


----------



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

*double post deleted*


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm really trying to keep on top of things, but extreme anxiety is making it really hard to focus. Plus, I'm having trouble sleeping early in the morning so I'm groggy and in a bad mood all day. Having a headache and chronic sleepiness all day make it really hard get motivated. I'm really trying, but this is so unfair. I got my hands on some Ambien and alprazolam so maybe they'll help me get back to some actual procrastination.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> My brothers of procrastination, we must stand up and take this torment no more. [insert stupid comment about delaying action]
> 
> HA..........................................HA........................HA...................HA..........*Sigh*


TESTIFY, Brother!!


----------



## Partyofone (Jun 2, 2004)

Replying a little late into the thread, but it's a huge problem with me as well. With the break from school for holidays I've been spending some time reading about procrastination.. a lot of the info out there is the same. I think my biggest reason is the 'fear of failure'. One lecture I've found helpful is 'Overcoming Procrastination' by Susan Fowler.


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

Yeah it's definitely anxiety related - you are afraid what you write is going to be poor quality or that you will waste your time reading something that isn't helpful.

I find choosing topics that you haven't started on yet is good as you can trick yourself with the "fresh start" ideation.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

First day back and I'm already busy doing nothing.


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

I procrastinate because of my depression. I haven't done any of my readings for my Philosophy class because I find it so difficult to focus on reading. Even though I usually find the stuff I'm studying really interesting, I just can't bring myself to do my work. I don't have the energy. All I ever want to do anymore is sit at my computer or lie on the floor and listen to music.


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

I try to read this when I procrastinate, I hope it helps you. It came up in one of our lectures on development...

Learned helplessness is a psychological condition in which a human being or an animal has learned to believe that it is helpless in a particular situation. It has come to believe that it has no control over its situation and that whatever it does is futile. As a result, the human being or the animal will stay passive in the face of an unpleasant, harmful or damaging situation, even when it does actually have the power to change its circumstances. Learned helplessness theory is the view that depression results from a perceived lack of control over the events in one's life, which may result from prior exposure to (actually or apparently) uncontrollable negative events.

- Wikipedia (sorry lol)


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

roswell said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!
> 
> Me too.


Me too. I'm screwed. Big time. Again.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I procrastinate like crazy every semester, and end up setting new records each semester. 6 weeks behind is my longest so far.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm burned out as well. Holy ****, I lack all motivation. 

I've decided to take a year off. It might turn into a life.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I procrastinate like crazy too and wait the day before something is due. I stayed up til 4am in the morning yesterday and woke up at 9:30am this morning. 

My projects would be so much better, if I didn't procrastinate so damn much! argh!


----------

